# Will we ever get back to work?



## Ryandd (12 Sep 2011)

Hi, Like thousands of people in my situation I continue to worry about finding work and am even more worried about mounting bills that I can't manage.  Even going for job interviews where your up against hundreds of applicants doesn't do much for self confidence.  I wish there was really more work from government into the jobs situation, the last topic to be announced was the jobs internship designed for people on the dole to work a 40 hour week for 50 Euro on top of you dole.   I would like to think this will open doors but theres been so many stories about some employers using the system to avail of cheap labour and this is so dishartening.  I know Richard bruton was visiting the factory Talk Talk to discuss saving Jobs which is great but I just hope he doesn't forget the rest of us!


----------



## Bronte (13 Sep 2011)

In my experience I wouldn't be holding out much hope of the government providing jobs.  You have to maybe change career and if need be emigrate.  Don't get into a cycle of depression.  Do voluntary work, be active you never know what door might open for you.


----------



## Ryandd (13 Sep 2011)

Thanks Bronte, I did sign up for voluntary work and keeping positive but the longer this goes on the more worried people like you rightly said don't hold much hope on government trying to sort out the crisis.


----------



## Mpsox (13 Sep 2011)

The govt won't provide jobs, the best they can do is to try and create a climate to stimulate job growth. 

Have you considered retraining into something else to broaden your horizons?


----------



## Ryandd (13 Sep 2011)

Yes I did do an online computer course and am strongly considering retraining, and I realise that any job application nowadays requires experience which is hard to get as there is such a high calibre of applicants applying for these vacancies. but thanks for the advice it does help.


----------



## Ryandd (16 Sep 2011)

Joan Burton was on RTE Radio the other evening promoting the Jobs internship where a company will pay you 50 euro on top of you social welfare and this should give you the experience to go and get another job in a different line of work, there had been concerns that most employers are looking for people with 2years experience so Im not sure to go for it or not.   Im interested in changing career but worried the experience won't live up to what employers are looking for.


----------

